# Looking for spray paint



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Any find a good match for the orange. I don't want to spend the 20 bucks for the Husqvarna paint. Maybe some Rust-Oleum.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowmaybe said:


> Any find a good match for the orange. I don't want to spend the 20 bucks for the Husqvarna paint. Maybe some Rust-Oleum.


What I did was take a picture of a Honda blower from an advertisement to the hardware store and they found me a very close match. can not even tell the difference. maybe a hardware or paint store can do that for you.

a paint store may be have an exact match in their computers for husqvarna.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

P/N 303472 Rust-Oleum Specialty Husqvarna Orange Farm Equipment Spray Paint (Actual Net Contents: 12-oz)
I don't know if it's the match for snow blowers but it's out there and it's fairly cheap 5-6 bucks.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum...ray-Paint-Actual-Net-Contents-12-oz/999977812

Cases of 6 and display of colors: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Ol...Orange-Spray-Paint-Case-of-6-303472/300892097

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> P/N 303472 Rust-Oleum Specialty Husqvarna Orange Farm Equipment Spray Paint (Actual Net Contents: 12-oz)
> I don't know if it's the match for snow blowers but it's out there and it's fairly cheap 5-6 bucks.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum...ray-Paint-Actual-Net-Contents-12-oz/999977812
> ...


its a very close match to perfect
ive used that paint good quality goes on smooth just dont mix brands


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

does napa still mix up spray paint cans cheap?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

arienskids said:


> does napa still mix up spray paint cans cheap?


Get it in the regular can then use these: https://www.amazon.com/Preval-0227-Pro-Pack/dp/B00NXNE6CO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523165813&sr=8-1&keywords=aerosol+paint+sprayer











Works great, saves paint. (Sorry about the giant image.)

If you've got a compressor then a halfway decent gun for this kind of stuff is real reasonable too.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

This matches perfect:Power Equipment Aerosol - Majic Paints I bought mine at Family Farm and Home Store.


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Sweet lots of options


----------

